# bewegung mit Pfeiltasten?



## bewegung (2. Mai 2011)

Ich will einen würfel zeichnen den ich mit den Pfeiltasten bewegen kann. Es funktionirt eigentlich alles bis auf die bewegung.
Code

```
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.geom.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import static java.awt.event.KeyEvent.*;

public class tastatur extends Frame
{
	int x=100, y=100;
	int _x=2, _y=1;

	public tastatur(int i)
	{
		addWindowListener(new windowF());
	}

	public tastatur()
	{
		addKeyListener(new keyListen());
	}


	public void paint(Graphics g)
	{
		int i;
		Graphics2D g2d = (Graphics2D) g;

		GeneralPath mann = new GeneralPath();

		mann.moveTo(x, y);
		mann.lineTo(x, (y + 100));
		mann.lineTo( (x + 100), (y + 100));
		mann.lineTo( (x + 100), y);
		mann.lineTo(x, y);

		g2d.draw(mann);

		x += _x;
		y += _y;
	}

	public static void main(String[] args)
	{
		tastatur f = new tastatur(1);
		f.setVisible(true);
		f.setSize(500, 600);
		f.setTitle("Kiste");
	}


	public class windowF extends WindowAdapter
	{
		public void windowClosing(WindowEvent e)
		{
			System.exit(0);
		}
	}

	public class keyListen implements KeyListener
	{
		public void keyPressed(KeyEvent e)
		{
			switch(e.getKeyCode())
			{
				case VK_LEFT:
					_y = 0;
					_x = -1;
					break;
						
				case VK_RIGHT:
					_y = 0;
					_x = 1;
					break;

				case VK_UP:
					_y = -1;
					_x = 0;
					break;

				case VK_DOWN:
					_y = 1;
					_x = 0;
					break;
			}
			repaint();
		}

		public void keyReleased(KeyEvent e)
		{
		}

		public void keyTyped(KeyEvent e)
		{
		}
	}
}
```
Was ist mein fehler?
Danke für alle kommenden antworten!!!


----------



## Atze (2. Mai 2011)

ob der rest von deinem code läuft weiß ich nicht. was ich aber weiß ist, dass du in deiner main den konstrukor mit dem int-argument aufrufst (wozu auch immer der gut sein soll!ß  oder ist das zur unterscheidung der beiden konstruktoren????). jedoch wird in diesem kein keylistener geadded. soll das so?


----------



## bewegung (2. Mai 2011)

Danke für die hilfe jetzt funktionirts!!


----------

